# Foxpro fury



## foldinfoxes (Dec 16, 2010)

So I currently have a JS Wireless preymaster with a bunch of sound cards that i would like to sell so i can upgrade to a Foxpro. However, i have just decided that it makes no sense at all unless i buy the best...the Fury. Problem?? They are way too much money! Does anyone know where i can pick one up closer to wholesale prices instead of retail??

Up until recently i worked in outdoor retail so i have a hard time paying retail! Any help?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Send a PM to jriggs. He has a friend who distributes them.


----------

